
Researcher angry after finding his code in Hacking Team malware - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/researcher-takes-umbrage-after-finding-his-code-in-hacking-team-malware/
======
a3n
If it was GPL, he should find someone to fund a lawsuit.

~~~
informatimago
Exactly.

The screen dump shows that it was under the GPL v2.

The GPL gives permission to use the code, so nobody can claim that they used
it without permission, not even the author.

The GPL requires that the source of the derived work be distributed to the
_users_ of the software along with binaries, in a timely manner, upon _user_
request.

The GPL doesn't require to distribute the source widely, only to the _users_
of the binaries. Notice that those may be _paying_ users, and having paid for
the binaries and obtained the sources, (GPL honored), the _paying_ users may
be reluctant to redistribute the binary. If they do not redistribute the
binary, they are in no obligation to redistribute the sources of the derived
work.

Article 2)b) requires that the derived work be distributed under the GPLv2
license. Perhaps _paying_ _users_ received the derived work under a different
license. Then they and the author could suit.

In conclusion, assuming HackerTeam didn't distribute their derived works
software widely and for free, the only legal question is whether the _paying_
_users_ of HackerTearm's software received the sources of the derived work
upon request in a timely manner. I'd guess courts would accept a lawsuit only
from those users, and not from the author, given that AFAIK, the GPL v.2 was
perfectly respected.

~~~
ForHackernews
In this case, the __users__ were targets who had the software installed on
their devices without their knowledge, right? Maybe they can sue because they
didn't get a copy of the source code with their malware infection?

------
dropcraponit
There are auto-programmers that can do more programming then all the humans
can do in their entire lives in less then a millisecond.

They just make you think its your code. Its not.

